# Looking for a Red Standard Service Dog Prospect?



## poodlefriend (Feb 27, 2020)

I only have experience with Arreau of your choices, I have one of her Reds. 

I know that she does ship to the US. She's got a service dog out in East Canada as well, possibly more around that I'm unaware of.

The whole Covid19 thing has surely screwed with cross-border puppy stuff. But I'm pretty sure she'll be having a red litter at some point out of Gilda, so by that time this quarantine may be over with.

Best wishes with your future spoo!


----------



## Bindi (Sep 28, 2019)

Try Evergreen Canine. She is deaf and offers discounts for service dogs.


----------

